# Our rescues newest foster (not mine) and wild thing happened



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Comet is a real heartthrob! I just love his face!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh what is the matter with people? Lucky Comet was rescued - he is pawsome and will have no problem finding a forever home.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

He looks great I never would have guessed he was 14!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He has the sweetest face! Maybe someone lost their house, I guess.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

He looks just like my Mitchell who just went to the Bridge. I am so ready to raise another!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh what a beautiful smile. I would never guess he was 14.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! 14, really?! He has a pup's look in his eyes. What a handsome fellow.

I can't believe someone would do that to the grooming place!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Comet sure looks like a sweetheart! His smile is so warming and friendly  

I can't believe that those people did that to the other dog!  I sure hope she gets to end up in a much better home than that!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Comet is sure a handsome boy. He certainly doesn't look his age if he is 14.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

Comet is adorable! Can't believe he is 14!
Hope your rescue does get the poor Golden Ret. Girl.
People are-well I can't say it online.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a sweetie.. Look at that face, she reminds me of my Chloe! poor girl, who just leaves their dog like that!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Comet is just precious. That face makes me want to smooch him all day! There is a special place in hell for the folks who abandoned their dog at the groomers. Can you imagine how confused that poor girl is?


----------

